# Knights American Knight Muzzleloader



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Anyone have or owned one previously? Looking to see what has to be done to shoot 209 primers.


----------



## sputty (Dec 26, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> Anyone have or owned one previously? Looking to see what has to be done to shoot 209 primers.


 Knight conversion kit is all you need. Its just a new breech plug and you will need the plastic primer holders that attach to the plug. I did it to mine works perfect.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for replying Sputty. There is a slight chance my gun already has the conversion. Is there a way to tell if it is the conversion? The reason I am totally in the dark on this is because I did not buy it but inherited it. Knight doesn't have any good schematics that I have found that would show the difference.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

can you post a few pics of the breech plug? we should be able to tell by that. the one i have does take the 209 primers with the red disc, but i cant remember if i bought it that way, or if i converted it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for the response Adam. Here is a picture. I have done a little more digging through all the muzzle loader supplies. Was left with stuff for 3 different guns (only one in my possession) and just trying to figure out the puzzle. Anyway, the nipple appears to be one for the old style primer adapters (gold part to left of nipple) that use a riffle primer. I would think these would be hot enough to ignite pellets, but am waiting for a response from Knight. If they don't respond fast enough I will find out when I fire it tomorrow afternoon. :lol: Still wouldn't mind going to 209's but it appears you have to buy new bolt and breech.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure what that brass part is on the left,but the rest looks like my old knight.Looks like its set up for No.11 cap primers.
Here is what the 209 conversion kit looks like.


----------

